# Crazy high tides, flounder gigging - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 2 nights of flounder gigging have been a challenge to find fish and clear water. We are still dealing with the aftermath of 30" of rain in September, but water clarity continues to improve each night. As long as we dont get additional heavy rains, water clarity will continue to improve in the coming weeks. Much higher tides over the last 2 nights have made it harder to find clear/shallow areas. The flounder have been widely scattered, and the best action was in shallow drains in the back lakes with fast moving current. Unfortunately, the slow fishing is likely to continue until we get a major weather change. Any cold fronts and North winds should be prime-time in the coming weeks, but I expect slow gigging until that happens.

*10/5/2018*
I had new customer Phillip S. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were fair, with SE wind at 10-15mph and high tide levels. We got a slow start, with only 2 flounder by 10pm. We had to move around a bunch, eventually finding some flounder in far back lake drains and small oyster shell pads. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 6 sheepshead and 1 black drum by 1:30am. The largest flounder was 22".

*10/6/2018*
I had new customer Kreig H. group of 5 onboard tonight. Conditions were terrible, with SE winds at 20mph and extreme high tide levels. The higher water levels tonight shut down all the areas that had been producing fish recently. We got a decent start, gigging 10 flounder by 11pm. After that, the action went dead and we searched for another 3 hours without finding any fish. We ended with 10 flounder plus 2 sheepshead and 1 black drum by 2am. (2 people not in picture)

*Upcoming open dates:
October: completely booked
November = Closed Season
December: 29, 30
January: 1-19, 21-31*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

